
Ambassador – Kubernetes-native microservices API gateway - guifortaine
https://www.getambassador.io
======
jeffus
Envoy + some neat features: very nice. Looks to be much broader than just an
API gateway. I was disappointed that Envoy didn't have static hosting built in
like nginx, but perhaps Ambassador will add it. (It's not that difficult to
reverse-proxy to a decent static server, but it would still be nice)

------
sporkland
The datawire folks put on some good conferences. It bothers me that their
thing, which is deployed at the edge of the network, is named the same as a
famous pattern that involves service colocation[1].

I kind of hope their thing never catches on so I don't have to untangle which
one people are referring to. Although sidecar seems to have taken off in the
kube context. So maybe I'm all set.

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/architecture/patterns...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/azure/architecture/patterns/ambassador)

------
sbr464
I’ve been using it for the last few months, solid, easy to setup, and just
works.

------
leetbulb
This is cool. Not much else to say. I'm excited to give it a go this weekend.

------
Jake232
"This site can’t be reached"

